# Refuse = make product redundant



## Rewined

Hi all,

Here I come again with a term a bit complex to translate to Spanish. The word "refuse" is commonly translated as "rechazar" but *Ellen MacArthur Foundation* gives this term a bit more complex meaning (here the definition, by the way not so clear to me even in English: _Refuse mean make product redundant by abandoning its function or by offering the same function with a radically different product_.) 

References: https://www.ellenmacarthurfoundatio...Activity06-nine-Rs-6R3_from-graham-081217.pdf

The problem is that "rechazar" has also a strong meaning in Spanish in the waste management context (refuse a waste means that recycling is not possible so needs to go to disposal). So I'm trying to find a possible term in Spanish that matches with the Ellen MacArthur definition but somehow avoids this confusion.

My attempt is translating this "refuse" to "producir menos" (less production) but any idea will be really helpful. Is a relatively new term so there is not much-translated biography available.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Artifacs

Lo que yo entiendo de la definición es:

_«Refuse» significa hacer el producto redundante (¿obsoleto?) mediante el abandono de su función o mediante la oferta de la misma función con otro producto radicalmente diferente._

Por tanto, parece que es algo "malo" para el producto que "sufre" la acción gramatical de ese verbo («refuse» será transitivo, me imagino), aunque el verdadero medio para hacerlo no se aplique al producto en sí.

Mi sugerencia sería el verbo menos restrictivo «rehusar» (No aceptar).


----------



## horsewishr

_Declinar_ me parece una palabra adecuada.


----------



## FromPA

There's another definition of the English word refuse (accent on the first sylable) that seems to be a better match for the context:



*refuse* _n_(rubbish, [sth] discarded)desecho _nm_basura _nf_


On second thought, rechazar or declinar is probably a better translation.  It seems they are trying to be clever in using the prefix "re" for every term, suggesting a connection to words like "recycle" and "reuse," so the intended meaning is probably to stop using certain products.


----------



## boroman

Una pista: pertenece a una de las 9R (ya no son 3R) del reciclado.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Creo que lo más probable es que sea "rechazar". Aquí tienes los 9Rs: The 9-Rs of Zero-Waste Living.


----------



## boroman

Lo que viene a continuación de refuse no es la descripción de refuse, sino la lista de cosas que hay que rechazar.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Todos estos conceptos comenzando en "Re .." son verbos. Y son aplicables tanto a las empresas de gestión de residuos, reciclaje, etc. como a la población en general. Está diciendo que hay que rechazar ciertos productos (por ejemplo, porque contaminan) para que ya no sean necesarios y dejen de existir.


----------



## LVRBC

I looked at the original cited by the OP.  It is part of a chart ranking circular vs linear economy, and "Refuse" is at the top of a segment (followed by Rethink and Reduce), called "Smart Product Use and Manufacture."  followed by the words "_ Make product redundant by abandoning its function or by offering the same function with a radically different product."  _In other words, it is stated as a command meaning "Don't buy the product in the first place."  So since rechazar means put into the waste stream, possibly "No comprar" or "evitar" might be an adequate translation.


----------



## Rewined

Hi all,

Thank you so much, I believe that LVRBC approach is the best as using the word "Evitar" probably has more to do with the definition of Ellen Macarthur, yes you are right is at the top of the strategies for a circular economy. I didn't explain before because I thought was clear in the chart ranking.

Thank you all¡¡¡


----------



## Ballenero

En las nueve erres del reciclaje, 
esto sería rechazar o rehusar;
son sinónimos.
rehusar | Diccionario de la lengua española
Del latín _refusāre,_ de _refūsus "_rechazado".
1. No querer o no aceptar algo.

No hay que confundirlo con re-usar ni con reutilizar,
que son "volver a usar".


----------



## Rewined

Gracias, me gusta Rehusar también....encima empieza por R así que encaja mejor con el "concepto" lo único es que es muy parecido a Reusar....


----------



## aamk

Hi all,

I'm having hard time tryng to translate to spanish the following definition related to the 9R Framework used to increase circularity in business models.

R0 Refuse: Make a product renundant by abandoning its function or by offering the same function with a radically diferent product.

A native english speaker can understand easily what does it means due to the connotation of the relationship deny-garbage of the word refuse and redunant as a synonim of unnecesary.

Please can someone provide me the correct translation to spanish?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pops91710

After finding the website where the 10 Rs come from I am not certain at all that _*refuse*_ is as you understand (garbage) mainly because it doesn't fit. I think it means:
ref·use - _verb_


indicate or show that one is not willing to do something.
2. indicate that one is not willing to accept or grant (something offered or requested).
"she refused a cigarette"


----------



## aamk

I'm sorry I should have posted the paper here it is https://www.pbl.nl/sites/default/fi...asuring-innovation-in-product-chains-2544.pdf they are 9R but actually 10 because it is from Ro to R9.

 Here is another definition for the word Refuse   refuse - Dictionary Definition

The definition used in the paper is really weird, I don't know how to translate it properly .-.


----------



## Bevj

De acuerdo con pops: _refuse_ aquí es un verbo sin duda.  Va seguido en la lista por _rethink, re-use, recycle, _etc.  Son instrucciones.
Rechazar, o rehusar, quizás.


----------



## boroman

Ha sido visto en el foro una frase muy parecida

Refuse mean make product redundant

Quedó establecido que refuse funciona como una especie de encabezado (una de las 9R del reciclado) y no va gramaticalmente con el resto de la frase.


----------



## Pablo75

Aquí un ejemplo:

"_Las 5R:  Reducir. *Rechazar*. Reutilizar. Reparar. Reciclar_"

En este texto oficial, *refuse = rechazar*

Más abajo, indica el significado en otras palabras: 

No compres plásticos de un solo uso.

Fuente: Las 5R


----------



## aamk

Rewined said:


> Gracias, me gusta Rehusar también....encima empieza por R así que encaja mejor con el "concepto" lo único es que es muy parecido a Reusar....


Increible, estoy con el mismo problema, esa definición la hace José Potting en el documento CIRCULAR ECONOMY: MEASURINGINNOVATION IN THE PRODUCT CHAIN (que para mi no tiene sentido, pero los americanos son capaces de entender entender esa traducción por las connotaciones que tiene la palabra refuse => rechazar o rehusar / basura, Sin embargo, creo que es imposible utilizar una traducción directa utilizando lo expresado en dicho documento.
Potting se basa en las 9R definidas por Jacqueline Cramer en su libro "Mileu" pero resumidas en How Network   Governance Powers the Circular Economy: Ten Guiding Principles for Building a Circular Economy, Based on Dutch  Experiences
la que define Refuse: Prevent raw materials' use, Por lo que creo que combinando las ideas de las dos Rehusar: Evitar el uso de materias primas que no hayan sido cicladas y/o materias primas que no puedan ser cicladas dentro de un modelo de economia circular.

La definición de ciclar a la cual ustedes puedan entender o imaginarse, según este contexto, no existe. La RAE define ciclar: bruñir y abrillantar las piedras preciosas, por lo que creo que a la RAE le falta actualizar este concepto.
Saludos!


----------



## aamk

Muchas gracias, 

al final creo que haré la definición desde cero basandome en todo lo que he estudiado. Esa definición es inentendible...


----------

